# NO NEW TT



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

This may seem sad to loads of you but as a car fanatic!

Just heard I can pick up my new Audi TT tmorrow and I had to tell someone so why not all you ugly ****ers HA 

My dream car, waited for 4 years and I'm finally getting it!!! Wooooooo


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

PICSORNOAUDI!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well l hope you have pics of the log book, the receipt for buying it and a picture of you sat in a pink tu tu with a copy of todays paper in your hand or your screwed mate.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

is a audi tt a hair dressers car?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

We really doing this again? I'm in fcuk it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

UHHHH think that should prove it milky LOL


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

And so it begins......


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Wardy33 said:


> This may seem sad to loads of you but as a car fanatic!
> 
> Just heard I can pick up my new Audi TT tmorrow and I had to tell someone so why not all you ugly ****ers HA
> 
> My dream car, waited for 4 years and I'm finally getting it!!! Wooooooo


Congrats, but sh1t choice :lol: , i'll never forget the day i picked up my dream car, what a drive home that was, so much grinning my face hurt  .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you Louie Spence??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In for the 50 pages of pi55taking that will follow


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well l hope you have pics of the log book, the receipt for buying it and a picture of you sat in a pink tu tu with a copy of todays paper in your hand or your screwed mate.


Tutu must have ukm hand stitched onto it as well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mars said:


> Congrats, but sh1t choice :lol: , i'll never forget the day i picked up my dream car, what a drive home that was, so much grinning my face hurt  .


You lying git !

You never grin !!!

:lol:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> In for the 50 pages of pi55taking that will follow


Say what yous like lol..

I'm 21 and living life whilst I can.. All you hasbins with your Ford Capris ha!

Anyway, its what I've been working for for a long time and I'm finally at my goal, I will take a pic with my c**k up the exhaust if yous want **** to go to the next level!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I am gonna be so disapointed if the op actualy has an audi, you have no idea how much i have awaited an audi-gate 2 scandal


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

in for what could be an epic thread


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Congrats dude !!! I know fcuk all about cars but if you got your dream car then fair play :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Say what yous like lol..
> 
> I'm 21 and living life whilst I can.. All you hasbins with your Ford Capris ha!
> 
> Anyway, its what I've been working for for a long time and I'm finally at my goal, I will take a pic with my c**k up the exhaust if yous want **** to go to the next level!


Yes please, cock up one exhaust and a cheeky finger up the other. Lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Out of interest who was the billy bull sh1tter who started no audi thread?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> Out of interest who was the billy bull sh1tter who started no audi thread?


NoCarbs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

guvnor82 said:


> Out of interest who was the billy bull sh1tter who started no audi thread?


Nocarbs he was called mate.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Congrats dude !!! I know fcuk all about cars but if you got your dream car then fair play :thumb:


Cheers bro !


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

This one :

http://www.audiblog.nl/wp-content/tt-pink-barbie-1.jpg

Mwhaahahahhaa.

(only joking , if you like it then fair dos)


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

What engine mate ?


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Why a tt? What a waste, alot of better cars out there, an audi S3 to start.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Not a personal fan but well done..

.. You batty man


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

I heard they are giving away free handbags with the new Audi TTs


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

No one could be stupid enough to brag about an Audi they don't have after noaudi .................................. could they?!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Another noaudi thread! Awesome!!!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it just me or is 2013 turning out to be an incredible year for threads, please god dont let this lad actually have a TT


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> What engine mate ?


2.0T 4 cylinder 200bhp

fastest thing ive driven is a twin turbo R32 skyline and that was good for 5.9 i think

where the TT is 6.3 i believe so i hope i can handle it lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> No one could be stupid enough to brag about an Audi they don't have after noaudi .................................. could they?!


i havent been joint long enough to understand that statement.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Stage 1 remap will be the best 300 quid you'll spend. Was on my leon cupra r


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

There was a long running thread not too long about started by a guy who claimed to have bought a nice new Audio. Turned out after about a million pages he was fibbing.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a mk1 3.2 tt. The mk3 is out next year though?


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

yaaay  is this no audi part 2 :thumb:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

m575 said:


> Stage 1 remap will be the best 300 quid you'll spend. Was on my leon cupra r


im doing my research,

apparently like the Ford dream box..

Can buy a box and remap you car within an hour or so to either performance/eco/mileage

looking at REVO and APR atm too, maybe go for a more repitable company so i have a warranty basis...

whats ur cupra r pushin? 340+ if you baught the top end one?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

no amount of googled car geek statistics will compensate for an actual photo of the car, preferably with UK-MUSCLE scratched on the bonnet


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> im doing my research,
> 
> apparently like the Ford dream box..
> 
> ...


Mines only a mk1 mate so only 210 standard. Just a toy really. Mapped to about 260 at the moment planned on forged rods and big turbo conversion but got laid off Friday before Xmas. Toys can wait lol.

Don't buy a box mate take it to someone with a rolling road etc and get it done properly. both revo and apr get both good and bad reviews but who doesn't. Mines a custom map on mine.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

No Audi hahahahahahahahaha... loved that ****!!!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

m575 said:


> Mines only a mk1 mate so only 210 standard. Just a toy really. Mapped to about 260 at the moment planned on forged rods and big turbo conversion but got laid off Friday before Xmas. Toys can wait lol.
> 
> Don't buy a box mate take it to someone with a rolling road etc and get it done properly. both revo and apr get both good and bad reviews but who doesn't. Mines a custom map on mine.


ahh nice, i was gonna get a mrk1 tt but i thought if im gonna have it for 3 years id rather have the new shape..

Yeah id be happy with 250bhp from 300-400 quid


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Let the games commence


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> ahh nice, i was gonna get a mrk1 tt but i thought if im gonna have it for 3 years id rather have the new shape..
> 
> Yeah id be happy with 250bhp from 300-400 quid


Vag tuning is endless. If its your sort of thing, you will get sucked in! Haha!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

whats the insurance cost?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

m575 said:


> Vag tuning is endless. If its your sort of thing, you will get sucked in! Haha!


lol, good thing about this engine in the TT is thats is the exact same lump from the VW Golf GTi 200bhp..

 VW advantagess


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

The TT I saw today with a spoiler and 4 exhausts did look very nice.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> lol, good thing about this engine in the TT is thats is the exact same lump from the VW Golf GTi 200bhp..
> 
> VW advantagess


Should of got a gti then


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> im doing my research,
> 
> apparently like the Ford dream box..
> 
> ...


Get your a55 to mrc in banbury...

They are audi s/rs specialists...


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

saxondale said:


> whats the insurance cost?


haha too much!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> The TT I saw today with a spoiler and 4 exhausts did look very nice.


they all have a automatic pop up spoiler on the new shapes.. 4 exhaust was either TTS or TTRS


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> Should of got a gti then


my pals got a R32 in the mark5 but i prefer Audis


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> i havent been joint long enough to understand that statement.


Read this, it will all make sense. And trust me, it's worth it and will explain where the whole "pics or no" comments came from!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/154631-new-car-arrived-today-happy-days.html


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

When will you post pics of new car OP?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Read this, it will all make sense. And trust me, it's worth it and will explain where the whole "pics or no" comments came from!!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/154631-new-car-arrived-today-happy-days.html


Its crazy how much doubt that thread put in everyones head. Nobody believes anything anymore.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Its crazy how much doubt that thread put in everyones head. Nobody believe anything anymore.


I know, but it's happened so many times. It shouldn't really matter to be honest as it's only the bloody internet, but t's just so damn funny when these crackballs get found out!! Gymgym was another brilliant one, and that guy that lied about his gear usage.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> When will you post pics of new car OP?


LOL

ive seen the noaudi post now..

To my knowledge i ring the company tomorrow morning when i wake up as im on a night shift atm!

They tell me if the car is ready and then i take an hour drive to Sutton and pick it up..

As soon as i have the car back home and ive driven around and wasted some petrol i will defo take a picture with uk-m on a bit of paper

AND UPLOAD IT


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> LOL
> 
> ive seen the noaudi post now..
> 
> ...


theres a lot riding on your next move

bump


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

We are going to require a picture every day this year of you in the car to ensure its not a rental


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> LOL
> 
> ive seen the noaudi post now..
> 
> ...


Good work. You'll either get repped to the top or negged to the bottom of the list lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm taking a TT out for a test drive on Sat, it's the 2.0 fsi (211) which is 5.6 0-60mph.....it's the auto transmission too so should be fun. I'm also taking to TDI out too, but that is 7.1 so a little slower but will be much cheaper on petrol!

Hairdressers car maybe but it's still a lot of fun!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Finance Company won't allow me to have anything over a insurance group 16, which means I have been stuck to my computer all day today looking for another motor.. Found a 320I Edition M Sport 4DR, its a Limited Edition, Its got Limited Edition Black something paintwork, Limited Edition Cream Leather and leather in places other models don't have, Full colour Sat Nav TV bluetooth entertain pack .. Shud be fun, limitied edition Defuser on the back, Limited Edition Headlights LOL list was Endless!!

As its a 2 litre and group 16 I'm hopeing its gonna get approved and in next couple days I can get it.. I will keep you sad W#@kers updated! Yes I am pretty P***ed but hey ho that's life, just means I can save up and when the TTRS is cheap enough in 4 years when I'm 25 ill bag myself one of those bad bois along with a Q7 coz no doubt the misses will be popping the f**kers out by then :thumbs:


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not having a cheap shot at you pal - I just feel slightly robbed, having read the thread expecting to see a brand spanking TT

I'm confused.

Surely finance/payment is the first thing someone sorts out before buying a car? Especially considering the car was 'ready to be collected' - were you planning on giving them an I.O.U?

Sorry that last bit was a cheap shot.

Anyway, fair play on you working hard to buy your dream car...you'll get it soon enough


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

*NOAUDI*


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

P.S. you might want to consider deleting this thread or creating a new account because people are going to 'tear you a new one' based on NoCarbs thread.

I've subbed to the thread, should be a good read on Sunday evening


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah didn't u say on 2nd jan u had confirmation you were picking it up on the 3rd jan... Or did my eyes misread that 10 times? Then next day you are actually waiting to hear when you can pick it up... Day after your insurance company won't allow you to have it? Sounds all very backward to me...


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

sorry mate just had to.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

@ewen NOAUDI!!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

noaudi then

oh Lawl


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

This is going to get interesting lol.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't hold back @RascaL18


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I know, but it's happened so many times. It shouldn't really matter to be honest as it's only the bloody internet, but t's just so damn funny when these crackballs get found out!! Gymgym was another brilliant one, and that guy that lied about his gear usage.


Plus that guy whos lied about his girlfriend and how his grandmother thought she was awesome but the true fact was she didnt fcukin exist!

Mental fcukers on this forum...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Yeah didn't u say on 2nd jan u had confirmation you were picking it up on the 3rd jan... Or did my eyes misread that 10 times? Then next day you are actually waiting to hear when you can pick it up... Day after your insurance company won't allow you to have it? Sounds all very backward to me...


Hahahaahaaa! Fcuk sakes not again!

This is just ridiculous!!! Why the need to llieee? OP you better come clean or prepared to be gang raped by the wholeforum with our imaginery 10" cocks like your so called imaginery audi!

OP Your in for a dry rodgering son!!! Hahahahahaaha


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Yo wardy i think the only new thing youll be gettin is a newly torn asshole! Haha!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So your insurance company won't let you have it lol I'm confused surely they would say its fine for 5k a month unless of course your names noaudi .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

What a tit you are op. Looks like you're stuck with your pushbike which is worse then the hasbeens with the Capri's


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

2nd Jan 19:08 : Just heard I can pick up my new Audi TT tomorrow.

3rd Jan 12:22 : Finance Company won't allow me to have anything over a insurance group 16, which means I have been stuck to my computer all day today looking for another motor.

I smell bull sheet


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 2nd Jan 19:08 : Just heard I can pick up my new Audi TT tomorrow.
> 
> 3rd Jan 12:22 : Finance Company won't allow me to have anything over a insurance group 16, which means I have been stuck to my computer all day today looking for another motor.
> 
> ...


Dont forget todays entry


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Right thats it, I'm buying a TT tomorrow as my fcuking capri wont start this morning!

No, no i wont as I dont seem to have any homosexual tendencies and I'm not a hairdresser......


----------



## Buds (Feb 23, 2012)

Not that it matters, but I know for a fact that finance companies don't give a flying feck what you drive if you can insure it. Heck I can sort the financial side out for you assuming your not a bum hobo credit score.

Love the excuse though.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Heres my old TT 225BHP I loved this little motor


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I had a black 2.0 225 Quattro. My favourite car I've had. I prefer the mk1s to the updates and I think the tt mk1 will end up considered a classic.

Had to sell it when I went back to uni for a focus haha!

Picked up a 2001 406 coupe pininfarina a few weeks ago its a nice car.

OP you've been caught out here can't believe we got noaudi part 2.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Heres my old TT 225BHP I loved this little motor
> 
> View attachment 106296


What handbag did you pick with it :001_tt2:


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Please tell me this isn't true.

I've just got to work, thought this thread looks good but it can't be a Noaudi the 2nd? You bull shietrs are spoiling us at the moment!

No finance comoany would stop anyone because of age unless you couldn't afford the repayments and deposit!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

just-that-ek said:


> What handbag did you pick with it :001_tt2:


matching silver one that sparkled


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looks like its on me now! noaudi mrk3!

This is the one I'm looking at on Sat:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Looks like its on me now! noaudi mrk3!
> 
> This is the one I'm looking at on Sat:
> 
> View attachment 106297


I'm sure they have an option to get fluffy steering wheel and rhinestones set in the dash.....just sayin :whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I'm sure they have an option to get fluffy steering wheel and rhinestones set in the dash.....just sayin :whistling:


Haha I am pinning my hopes on it x

To be fair I have a cooper S now so technically its more of a mans car! And its for my GF anyway not me........although its got to fit my golf clubs in the back pmsl


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I FCUKIN NEW IT!!! I COULD SMELL IT! GUES WHAT?!?!?! PICSORNOBMWLIMITEDEDITION, @Magic Torch that actually looks pritty nice, try and test the rs if you can it will blow you away


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha I am pinning my hopes on it x
> 
> To be fair I have a cooper S now so technically its more of a mans car! And its for my GF anyway not me........although its got to fit my golf clubs in the back pmsl


I would have stuck with the cooper S personally. I have an X6 and my missus has a cooper S and I find I drive that more than my X6


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Think one of the mods should change the thread title to NO TT?


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Why so much hate against an Audi TT ?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The RS I like but might be a little more money than I want to spend....that one is up for 27k the RS is about 40+ I think? The Cooper S is 3 years old in march and I dont like having cars out of warranty (controling costs etc), and I need something small for the driveway......plus it still has 4 seats!

Ninja, the Cooper S is an awesome car, I have loved having it!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Think one of the mods should change the thread title to NO TT?


x2 @Magic Torch pleaseeee, lol @ Milky


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

zack amin said:


> x2 @Magic Torch pleaseeee, lol @ Milky


 :whistling:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Hahahaha, love the new thread title, which mod do we have to thank for this? :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> :whistling:


 :lol: your on top


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I reckon the finance company wouldnt have a problem giving him a loan if he showed them the photo of the TT he wants to buy:


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

haha. this is great, but surely a wind-up. No one could be that stupid lol.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Joe Shmoe said:


> haha. this is great, but surely a wind-up. No one could be that stupid lol.


You'd be surprised. Happened a few times on here with various people

what is it they say about counting chickens?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You'd be surprised. Happened a few times on here with various people
> 
> what is it they say about counting chickens?


Dont count your chickens all in one basket whilst walking under a ladder en route to pick up your new capri?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

PMSL


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new car mate, but you will have to sit in it with a tattoo saying UKM, the car reg and today's date

P.S you iron


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

thats the old shape mate, i used to have the 225 but got the new fsi now and its fantastic, onlt trouble is the new one is only 2wd, both great cars though


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Someone has gone rather quiet........ :whistling:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

K-Rod said:


> Someone has gone rather quiet........ :whistling:


He's not had the onboard computer installed in his New TT yet so can't post and drive still.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

NO FVCKING WAY!! When I typed out "no one could be stupid enough to lie about it again after noaudi ......... could they" I genuinely thought, especially after reading that thread that no-one would be stupid enough. All though to be fair to the OP he hadn't read the NoAudi thread until it was mentioned on here, so it probably seemed like a good idea at the time of typing. :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

WHY FVCKING LIE?!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

:lol: no way


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

My old TT. Great car but drive an A4 now.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Scotty6Pack said:


> View attachment 106308
> 
> 
> My old TT. Great car but drive an A4 now.


Hmmmmm?

Carry on lads :thumbup1:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> The RS I like but might be a little more money than I want to spend....that one is up for 27k the RS is about 40+ I think? The Cooper S is 3 years old in march and I dont like having cars out of warranty (controling costs etc), and I need something small for the driveway......plus it still has 4 seats!
> 
> Ninja, the Cooper S is an awesome car, I have loved having it!


 @Magic Torch why dont you buy an rs4 saloon! That v8 rumble... Mmmmm


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MonstaMuscle said:


> @Magic Torch why dont you buy an rs4 saloon! That v8 rumble... Mmmmm


Size mate, the TT is 14" longer than the mini and 6" wider - it will still fit on my driveway! Its a very old cottage and I havent got much room to swing on to the drive!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

brilliant.

I've said it once already but 2013 is like some anomaly year for incredible threads and we're not even a week into it.

anyone who has ever even thought of buying a car on finance knows this is bullsh1t


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Finance Found a 320I Edition M Sport 4DR, its a Limited Edition, Its got Limited Edition Black something paintwork, Limited Edition Cream Leather and leather in places other models don't have, Full colour Sat Nav TV bluetooth entertain pack .. Shud be fun, *limitied edition Defuser* on the back, Limited Edition Headlights LOL list was Endless!!


Forgive me for being pedantic, and I'm sure this thread will come out as total dog****, but this really really annoys me.

This whole fad of cars with "diffusers" on the back is total bollocks. 99% of them do absolutely nothing apart from make owners think they're Mr Vettel, and quite often look ridiculous and break up otherwise nicely designed lines. The 1% is on properly designed ones on the likes of Ferrari, Lamborghini etc.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> fastest thing ive driven is a twin turbo R32 skyline and that was good for 5.9 i think
> 
> where the TT is 6.3 i believe so i hope i can handle it lol


Ah never mind then eh. Was tempted then but I'd never get to work in time with 6.3 seconds


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Forgive me for being pedantic, and I'm sure this thread will come out as total dog****, but this really really annoys me.
> 
> This whole fad of cars with "diffusers" on the back is total bollocks. 99% of them do absolutely nothing apart from make owners think they're Mr Vettel, and quite often look ridiculous and break up otherwise nicely designed lines. The 1% is on properly designed ones on the likes of Ferrari, Lamborghini etc.


Hahahahaha at your signature, I thought "how the fvck did that get in the screen" then the penny dropped.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

knew it when I asked what the insurance was and he didnt know


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

So how did op get caught out?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

the internet at its finest-wannabe this and that -fukin sad reflection on someone so it is, more stories than a feckin library.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

2013 is gonna be an awesome year for "crock'o'sh1t" threads


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

caught in 9 pages, a new record


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hahaha the first few pages were so promosing then boom FAIL.

subbed could be amazing.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@Wardy33 why did you do it man? Prove these doubters wrong get the TT and Q7..I'm on your side by the way


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Finance Company won't allow me to have anything over a insurance group 16, which means I have been stuck to my computer all day today looking for another motor.. Found a 320I Edition M Sport 4DR, its a Limited Edition, Its got Limited Edition Black something paintwork, Limited Edition Cream Leather and leather in places other models don't have, Full colour Sat Nav TV bluetooth entertain pack .. Shud be fun, limitied edition Defuser on the back, Limited Edition Headlights LOL list was Endless!!
> 
> As its a 2 litre and group 16 I'm hopeing its gonna get approved and in next couple days I can get it.. I will keep you sad W#@kers updated! Yes I am pretty P***ed but hey ho that's life, just means I can save up and when the TTRS is cheap enough in 4 years when I'm 25 ill bag myself one of those bad bois along with a Q7 coz no doubt the misses will be popping the f**kers out by then :thumbs:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> This may seem sad to loads of you but as I'm a Billy bvllsh1tter
> 
> Just though up a fantastic lie! Here goes. I heard I can pick up my new Audi TT tmorrow and I had to tell someone so why not all you ugly ****ers HA  I'm just waiting for wonga.com to accept my finance application that I started 4 years ago.
> 
> My *dream* car, waited for 4 years (wonga.com finance takes bloody ages!)and I'm finally getting it!!! Wooooooo


Edited


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

@Wardy33 WHYYYYYYY THEEEE FFUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK would your finance company restrict what car you drove unless by finance company you mean Band of Mum and Dad???? jesus boyyyy, give your head a wobble and jump back in your micra!!! i never really read the post why you couldnt get it!!!! shiiiittttttttttt you think we are all dick head on here!???!!!??


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

why do people do it?.....better off getting a pair of tight jeans and sticking a 12in lengh of hose pipe down the leg and walking round town, if you want to be admired.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> @wardy23 WHYYYYYYY THEEEE FFUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK would your finance company restrict what car you drove unless by finance company you mean Band of Mum and Dad???? jesus boyyyy, give your head a wobble and jump back in your micra!!! i never really read the post why you couldnt get it!!!! shiiiittttttttttt you think we are all dick head on here!???!!!??


I like how he tried to make out he saved up for four years to buy it, then the finance company wouldn't let him have it. Ultimate fail


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> I like how he tried to make out he saved up for four years to buy it, then the finance company wouldn't let him have it. Ultimate fail


Haha tbh there doing him a favour anyway, everyone knows its a girls car!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

hang on i missed the bit where he's getting a q7 for the kids!

proof of girlfriend with functional vagina with ukm tattooed on her naval or NO KIDS


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

isnt this your audi @Wardy33 ?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Not being funny, last thing I give a monkeys about is what you lot think or critisize about.. Having said that, I do have a bit of pride and I am peed off I could get the TT, the BMW is too far to pick up as they don't deliver.. Therefore I'm looking atm at an Audi A4 Convertible S-Line 1.8T 2009.. Will find out tomorrow if it will be accepted. I will keep yous updated on my struggle, thanks for the support bellends.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> I like how he tried to make out he saved up for four years to buy it, then the finance company wouldn't let him have it. Ultimate fail


Didn't specify I have saved up, I said I have worked hard for it. If you are illiterate then don't comment.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Not being funny, last thing I give a monkeys about is what you lot think


So why lie in the 1st place?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> So why lie in the 1st place?


When I posted that I was told it was fine and would let me know the next day on progress, next day he comes back and says can't do it, not my fault.. Not a lie


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> Didn't specify I have saved up, I said I have worked hard for it. If you are illiterate then don't comment.


whats the difference? how have you worked hard for it then?? by living life??? TOOOOOOOOL

explain why the finance wont give you finance on it for over group16??????


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Not being funny, last thing I give a monkeys about is what you lot think or critisize about.. Having said that, I do have a bit of pride and I am peed off I could get the TT, the BMW is too far to pick up as they don't deliver.. Therefore I'm looking atm at an Audi A4 Convertible S-Line 1.8T 2009.. Will find out tomorrow if it will be accepted. I will keep yous updated on my struggle, thanks for the support bellends.


You sir have been found out as a liar. Don't be bitter about it but here is the evidence

1-finance companies don't give 2 hoots about insurance. As long as your history is good you get the money

2-you say you saved for 4 years but still need finance

3- your pants are on fire

So you have learned a valuable lesson about bullshiiting on a forum.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

sigh

why is it always an audi?

it's like making up a lie that you shagged a celebrity but instead of saying cheryl cole you say vannessa feltz


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> When I posted that I was told it was fine and would let me know the next day on progress, next day he comes back and says can't do it, not my fault.. Not a lie




Button pushed


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> whats the difference? how have you worked hard for it then?? by living life??? TOOOOOOOOL
> 
> explain why the finance wont give you finance on it for over group16??????


I've worked hard at my career to get a high enough salary to afford something I want. I've had to help my mum and little sister keep a house as my dad past away (not looking for pity so don't pull that card).. As I'm only 21, the finance company I'm with will not allow me to have over a group16, little lesson for you.. Smug Pr**k


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Omada said:


> You sir have been found out as a liar. Don't be bitter about it but here is the evidence
> 
> 1-finance companies don't give 2 hoots about insurance. As long as your history is good you get the money
> 
> ...


So you work for as an underwriter for a finance company? 90% doubtful bellend.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> I've worked hard at my career to get a high enough salary to afford something I want. I've had to help my mum and little sister keep a house as my dad past away (not looking for pity so don't pull that card).. As I'm only 21, the finance company I'm with will not allow me to have over a group16, little lesson for you.. Smug Pr**k


what finance company is it?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

A car that is too far away to deliver. Hmmmmmmmm

Nice one billy bullsh1t


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> what finance company is it?


MoneyWay


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> A car that is too far away to deliver. Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> Nice one billy bullsh1t


cars can deliver themselves aslong as its got a driver....... :w00t:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Not going to reply anymore until I get a car.. No point arguing with you pathetic people trying to get under my skin.

Keep safe, don't drop the 50kg dumbell on your pea head :thumbs:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> MoneyWay


 show me the bit on the site where it says it doesnt give finance to cars over group 16


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> Not going to reply anymore until I get a car.. No point arguing with you pathetic people trying to get under my skin.
> 
> Keep safe, don't drop the 50kg dumbell on your pea head :thumbs:


NOAUDI


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Won't post again until he gets a car. Better say goodbye forever then


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Not going to reply anymore until I get a car.. No point arguing with you pathetic people trying to get under my skin.
> 
> Keep safe, don't drop the 50kg dumbell on your pea head :thumbs:


Dude there is a simple solution put a picture up of the e-mail/letter saying you can't have the car. Or literature confirming your car was ready.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> Won't post again


fixed


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

@Wardy33 mate i actually believe u pal.

so when u get your imaginary audi TT can u come and give me an imaginary haircut please?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Not going to reply anymore until I get a car.. No point arguing with you pathetic people trying to get under my skin.
> 
> Keep safe, don't drop the 50kg dumbell on your pea head :thumbs:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

FPMSL, not another one!



OP-I have an Audi....... just saying! :thumb:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Turm him red and shame the liar


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> Turm him red and shame the liar


i repped him but told him he was negged

mind = blown


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I put my Audi tt up for sale on uk-m and another forum I use. Not thinking thought I was gonna get asked for a photo of me sitting in it with the log book.

Bit of a drop from a brand new tt to a 09' a4. Is a brand new a4 sline not under group 16. Thought the sline was just sporty looking with no more power. Then the s4 then rs4 had the more power?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Are you going to run a PCT after you get the Audi?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's my new ride...been saving for ages!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

MNR said:


> I put my Audi tt up for sale on uk-m and another forum I use. Not thinking thought I was gonna get asked for a photo of me sitting in it with the log book.
> 
> Bit of a drop from a brand new tt to a 09' a4. Is a brand new a4 sline not under group 16. Thought the sline was just sporty looking with no more power. Then the s4 then rs4 had the more power?


you really wanna do this mate?

just delete your post and walk away quietly


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Here's my new ride...been saving for ages!


Should be able to pick one up fairly cheap as it's the old model


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Just picked this up just saving for fuel now










Comes with blacked out windows so u cheapskates cant see me..the blue was extra too but its how i roll

just realised the police markings on the side.. ex police helicopter just waiting for my vouchers of max power magazine to get that sh*t cleaned up


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Mish said:


> Should be able to pick one up fairly cheap as it's the old model


It wasn't too bad, 200 rupees and a Yack...Bargain!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

TG123 said:


> you really wanna do this mate?
> 
> just delete your post and walk away quietly


Lambs to the slaughter


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

you haven't worked hard at any career at your age mate.....

you're a liar.... you've been caught out

either take it on the chin... or leave and sign up with a new username

brazening it out is the worst possible course of action as it just confirms you believe your own bullsh1t


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

NoAudi, NoBmw, NoAudi...NoCar


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I know wardy you can give me all the money you've saved up to buy a TT, il give you my corsa and save you the insurance worries?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I know wardy you can give me all the money you've saved up to buy a TT, il give you my corsa and save you the insurance worries?


Picsornocorsa

Actually don't bother :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Picsornocorsa
> 
> Actually don't bother :laugh:


I love my little corsa, even though it smells funny, something is hanging off the bottom and it steams up constantly it is mine and has never died on me or given me a problem  <3 <3 <3


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dear oh dear oh dear. I can't believe another no Audi, hence forth thou shalt be known as NoTT lol


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I've just managed to get a photograph of @Wardy33 driving his new car


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I was meant to buy my new house tmw but my mortgage company came back saying I had to have one with under 3659 bricks, so I'm going to look at a greenhouse tmw.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> View attachment 106393


You've read it all then


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> You've read it all then


Just the bits where he had worked hard to get to the point he is at, to sign a finance agreement and then get refused.

For the record OP, when l had my business l had over £150 grand of finance, its no big deal getting it mate and its a loan at the end of the day, nothing more, it doesnt mean it gives you status.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

dead on milky.... Asian lad near me rides round in a mmassive merc amg like he owns the block.... while living at home with his mum and dad lol..... we can all lease a car mate!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the original NO AUDI thread.....

and I like this NO AUDI thread...... but which is better......

there's only one way to find out!!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

The problem here OP is that you said your car was ready to pick up tomorrow. It just seems very hard to believe that the dealer would tell you to come and pick up a car before the finance was arranged. Very unusual indeed. Add that to the fact that it' s unheard of for finance companies to dictate what insurance group of car you can drive.

Perhaps you can appreciate the scepticism?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

When I bought my civic I took out a bank loan. Cheaper rate than finance and the car is actually mine so no ****er can restrict what I want or whatever. Much better route.

Lol let me guess picsornoloanagreement haha


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> dead on milky.... Asian lad near me rides round in a mmassive merc amg like he owns the block.... while living at home with his mum and dad lol..... we can all lease a car mate!


Yea or they only stick a tenner of petrol in and use budget tyres haha ****ers!


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Not being funny mate but finance companies dont give a **** about insurance and will happily put you in debt. I had been driving 2 months and got an astra vxr at 21 and they approved my finance the same day.


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Pretty sure the new insurance groups go from 1-50 now rather than 1-20 , another vote for bulsh1t . I reckon mammy can't get you on the insurance for it


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What a tit you are op. Looks like you're stuck with your pushbike which is worse then the hasbeens with the Capri's


Have not heard this for years!!!

this thread has made my night, now going to read the other audi thread:rolleyes:

Could it be that the op found the car he wanted, came on here letting every one he is getting it before securing finance then was knocked back:lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

lambrettalad said:


> Have not heard this for years!!!
> 
> this thread has made my night, now going to read the other audi thread:rolleyes:
> 
> Could it be that the op found the car he wanted, came on here letting every one he is getting it before securing finance then was knocked back:lol:


if he got finance, he wouldn`t have got insurance anyway, thread was always a non starter


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

saxondale said:


> if he got finance, he wouldn`t have got insurance anyway, thread was always a non starter


True, true. 21 years old and insuring a TT I shudder to think what that would be:lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Just picked this up just saving for fuel now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks to me like you really really like your new vehicle?? you had a sex wee next to it?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

lambrettalad said:


> True, true. 21 years old and insuring a TT I shudder to think what that would be:lol:


at 19 i got insured on my 2.4l turbo vovlo c30, £2800....


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> at 19 i got insured on my 2.4l turbo vovlo c30, £2800....


Insurance was £2800!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

saxondale said:


> if he got finance, he wouldn`t have got insurance anyway, thread was always a non starter


My mate got a 225 tt when he was 18, paid 3 and a bit grand to insure it


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

lambrettalad said:


> Insurance was £2800!!!! :wacko:


yup, 23now, and its 1400


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> yup, 23now, and its 1400


It's coming down!

Seriously, how do young people afford cars and bikes now? I would **** a brick paying anything over 500 notes but then I am 40 so it is a bit easier for me.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

lambrettalad said:


> It's coming down!
> 
> Seriously, how do young people afford cars and bikes now? I would **** a brick paying anything over 500 notes but then I am 40 so it is a bit easier for me.


my first car, a fiat bravo, 1.2, that i had modified and out a body kit on etc, cost me £3800 on insurance. my insurance deposit was 3times the amout my dads premium was. the 2nds year it went to £3200 so i just put it insured on my dads name and i didnt declare the bits and i got it for 1600 on my dads name!! absolute ****take i was literally working to drive....


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> i was literally working to drive....


An apprentice I know hes 18 has got a loan got a year old astra nice car sort of a sporty model without the extra power. He has now worked it out he is left with about £30 a week for anything else he wants to do gym eat go out etc.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> my first car, a fiat bravo, 1.2, that i had modified and out a body kit on etc, cost me £3800 on insurance. my insurance deposit was 3times the amout my dads premium was. the 2nds year it went to £3200 so i just put it insured on my dads name and i didnt declare the bits and i got it for 1600 on my dads name!! absolute ****take i was literally working to drive....


Fuking hell mate serious about of money!, wtf do you do?!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

just-that-ek said:


> Fuking hell mate serious about of money!, wtf do you do?!


im a stone mason, 2 of my features won chelsea flower show 2010 and 2011.

in 2011 i did a fake canal all full scaled and life sized out of stone, and in 2012 i did a water mill out of stone full scaled and fully moving, i did all the stone work by hammer and chisel with a hand grinder. one was for york council and one was for leeds council, both got gold! they are both on display in round hay park in leeds now. ill get some photos off google if i can find any!!!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

this was what i had to make from random chunks of stone from a quarry

plans given:



the water mill i made:





obviously i had dimentions and ****, but this is what i had to make it look like, all the metal work and windows etc was done else where.

this is the canal, same again i had to do the stome work only this was 2 giant pieces of stone and these are both cut out of one piece and made to look like its built from seperate stones, the stairs, the copping the walls everythign all one piece all still connected


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Bloody hell mate seriously talented for 23!

Anyway we've gone off topic, back to bashing pinocchio!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

just-that-ek said:


> Bloody hell mate seriously talented for 23!
> 
> Anyway we've gone off topic, back to bashing pinocchio!


 @Wardy33 *NOAUDI*

:spam:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> im a stone mason, 2 of my features won chelsea flower show 2010 and 2011.
> 
> in 2011 i did a fake canal all full scaled and life sized out of stone, and in 2012 i did a water mill out of stone full scaled and fully moving, i did all the stone work by hammer and chisel with a hand grinder. one was for york council and one was for leeds council, both got gold! they are both on display in round hay park in leeds now. *ill get some photos off google if i can find any!!!!*


I hope they have UKM etched on them somewhere or else NOSTONEMASON :tongue:

Anyway,I picked up my car just now. £250 insurance and free fuel for a year. Google it as much as you want,you wont find that photo.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> this was what i had to make from random chunks of stone from a quarry
> 
> plans given:
> 
> ...


Oi I think you're missing something here

picsofyouhammerchiselgrinderornorosettewinningshowpiece


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> at 19 i got insured on my 2.4l turbo vovlo c30, £2800....


not really a target vehicle though it is a nice motor, anything Audi currently carries a premium due to the numbers getting stolen.

neighbours kids just been quoted 6K for a Suzuki Swift but he is only 17.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

View attachment 106440


Another great uk-m thread. I like the bit about working hard for years to finally be at his goal....... only to get refused finance! Brilliant!!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Makes me happy im paying 550 to insure my mk5 golf r32. But im old at 34.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> this was what i had to make from random chunks of stone from a quarry
> 
> plans given:
> 
> ...


as a builder myself mate i have upmost respect for these pieces! very very impressive work there. well done


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

pooky said:


> as a builder myself mate i have upmost respect for these pieces! very very impressive work there. well done


As a complete klutz where anything arty is concerned, they are frigging awesome!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

what dimensions is the canal?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> As a complete klutz where anything arty is concerned, they are frigging awesome!


what!!!! but you are an artist tho! your a sculptor! u sculpt your body


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

pooky said:


> what!!!! but you are an artist tho! your a sculptor! u sculpt your body


Exactly, and look at the mess I'm making of that exactly how I build, it all works but not very pretty to look at, lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Exactly, and look at the mess I'm making of that exactly how I build, it all works but not very pretty to look at, lol


on closer inspection i think you may be rite. :tongue:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

saxondale said:


> not really a target vehicle though it is a nice motor, anything Audi currently carries a premium due to the numbers getting stolen.
> 
> neighbours kids just been quoted 6K for a Suzuki Swift but he is only 17.


It was brand fire new made for my order, compared to a few years old 2.0 tt at 2 years older, that's what I ment for the insurance


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

saxondale said:


> what dimensions is the canal?


It's a full scale canal, the gates are salvaged and repaired gates


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> It was brand fire new made for my order, compared to a few years old 2.0 tt at 2 years older, that's what I ment for the insurance


yeah I know, underwriting is a nightmare. Our estate had 5 Audis stolen in one night recently.

I`ll stick with me Vectra


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

pooky said:


> as a builder myself mate i have upmost respect for these pieces! very very impressive work there. well done


I wasn't involved in any of the gardening or anything purely the stone work, anything else was left to other trades. I worked out of a yard in York to do them both


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

Prove it hahaha


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> I wasn't involved in any of the gardening or anything purely the stone work, anything else was left to other trades. I worked out of a yard in York to do them both


i was only on about the stone work! didnt even notice any flowers in the pic. good work


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

altho u do look like you could arrange a decent bouquet of flowers @RascaL18 :laugh:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

SteffH said:


> Prove it hahaha


Go to Leeds round hay park, go close to the canal, and on the coppingsif you look 6inches down on both sides all the way along you'll see a seam, I had to put a 6inch layer all across the top as some one gave the wrong dim nations and the ones they gave me was water lever. It's blended in pretty well but if you look whilst it's pointed out you'll see it


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

pooky said:


> altho u do look like you could arrange a decent bouquet of flowers @RascaL18 :laugh:


I am a part time florist!


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Noaudi 2! Some of these threads are awesome. Can't wait for some more gems in 2013 lol


----------

